# Pre rankers are total morons



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Look, I know this team will be bad. But
please show be 1 spot were Utah has
an advange over us...1 spot

Raul Lopez vs. JT?Please

Deshawn Stevenson vs. Dion Glover

DS is a complete bust and has done
nothing his entire career.

Stephen Jackson vs. Harpring

I think this is debateable...We'll see
what MH does with Stockton and
Malone.

Shareef vs. Keon Clark-Don't even
make me laugh

Theo vs. Greg"false teeth"Tag
LOL

The people that made those rankings
are a complete nimrod.


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

Last year the hawks were more talented than this year and were more talented than a number of teams....

How'd that season go again???


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think we will finish with a better record than Miami, Milwaukee, Utah, Cleveland, Denver, Memphis, LA, and GS. Cleveland is debatable, though.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Harpring is a million times better than Stephen Jackson..
Your crazy if u dont think so
Post the #s


----------



## Schottsie (Jun 25, 2003)

It is not just about talent when you are as mediocre as these two teams....many people feel the Jazz will be a scrappy team, while Atlanta's chemistry is very much in question.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just so you know: my personal rankings were submitted before the Jackson signing. However, at best that would move them up one spot on my list (ahead of Milwaukee). Sorry, but when most of the rest of the conference gets better and Atlanta get worse (losing your leading scorer is getting worse, no matter how much of a defensive liability he was), they're going to drop. Adding an erratic Jackson and a poor-shooting (but promising in other areas) Diaw doesn't exactly set my heart on fire.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I dont think the Hawks deserve any good pre-ranking praise, I just think they will be better than advertised. I think the chemistry will be there, so will the coaching. Remember, this team had a better record without Big Dog last season. We won the same # of games the year with Bog Dog and the year before Big Dog!! Theo and JT called out Big Dog after the trade, sayin' Big Dog was nobodys friend around here.

Please losing Big Dog will not hurt, when both JT and SAR are capable of 20+ every night and Jackson should average 13ppg, with some nights where he goes off.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

aTLAntla should be ahead of the JAZZ!
Atlantla probably will be one of the worst team but they are better than the jazz...

Hope Atlantla gets a savior through the draft....aka.Howard...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

All the picks were put in before Jackson signed.

-Petey


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Last year the hawks were more talented than this year and were more talented than a number of teams....

How'd that season go again???"

last years team still won more than
this years Jazz will win...book it

"Harpring is a million times better than Stephen Jackson..
Your crazy if u dont think so
Post the #s"

Mat Harpring season was a product
of what helped get Shannon Anderson
and others a big contract. Before going
to Utah his numbers actually were 
favorable with SJax. About 12PPG 5RPG.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hope Atlantla gets a savior through the draft....aka.Howard..."

What's that stupid high schooler gunna
do? He might have to hire a babysitter
for road trips.lol


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> I think we will finish with a better record than Miami, Milwaukee, Utah, Cleveland, Denver, Memphis, LA, and GS. Cleveland is debatable, though.


WTF?!?!:laugh:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Miami lost more games last year. All they did was sign an unproven talent, and drafted a SG-turned PG which in the past takes a while to work.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They got a better pick (Player), signed a FA with good skills...

You guys traded Robinson for a guy whom will never play for you...

Some things to consider.

-Petey


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

there's no way i would rank utah ahead of the hawks. they're in the western conference for crying out loud. still, i would rank them in the bottom four of the league.


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

Jazz is definately potentially worst than Hawks but it does not mean that they are going to obtain less wins. Harpring is better than any swing player of Atlanta. Their PF and C combination is going to be Kirilenko and Clark and I do not think that are so much worse than Reef and Ratliff. They have more size and more rebounding capability while having still time to develop

Atlanta is a team with lack of character, leadership and chemistry. They have to find their defense and a leader on the court.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Please losing Big Dog will not hurt, when both JT and SAR are capable of 20+ every night and Jackson should average 13ppg, with some nights where he goes off.



JT is not gonna average 20+ every night. He hasnt done it in his first four seasons (19.7 is close but no cigar) and isn't gonna do it this season. He is a semi-pass first point guard who can score 20 a night but won't because he is pass contious. 


SAR is capable of scoring 20 a night no question. I don't understand why he never was an all-star. 

Atlanta is going to win 32 games point blank. They don't have the coaching to go any farther than that. Many of the Eastern conference teams are much better this year, and the Hawks will not be able to handle the pressure. They seriously need some new uni's as well. The one's they have now are hideous.


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

If Terry can repeat 19.7 ppg, for me is enough...


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Harpring isn't that good. He's just some
slow white guy....


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

He has shown in his career better performances than any swing player of Atlanta and he has something that we don´t have: shot.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Other than last year, his numbers haven't
really been much better than Stephen Jax
numbers....He isn't all that good...never
was anything more than a decent starter.


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

I don´t like to see basketball as just statistics because you cannot reduce to that, but last season with Utah Harpring had 17.6ppg, 6.6rpg, 1.7 apg and .511%. And the year before 11.6 ppg and uauh 7,1 rpg at Philadelphia. 

Where should I sign in order to see same numbers for Jackson? I would do right now.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

year before 11.6 ppg and uauh 7,1 rpg at Philadelphia."

jackson averaged about the same in
scoring and about 2RPG less or so. The
numbers aren't that far off.

"but last season with Utah Harpring had 17.6ppg, 6.6rpg, 1.7 apg and .511%. "

Alot of players have went to Utah and
looked better than they are. Matt is
no exception. Look at Shannon Anderson
and Howard Eisley....


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

Jackson averaged 3.6rpg last season that is not 2 less or so is twice, while shot .430%.

The main difference that I find is that Harpring has proved that is a solid player in the last three seasons, while Jackson had a good year last season playing on the champion team that also has a lot of value. 

If you look at the first three seasons of Harpring he has more or less same numbers as Jackson. The point with Harpring is that I think that fits better in Atlanta as he is more SF than Jackson, he can provide shot (this team really needs that) and can help on rebounding (really more than Jackson) that we also need.

The issue with Utah and how good can players be playing at that team has no sense, we can compare also Antonio Daniels or Charles Smith´s season at San Antonio and their last seasons.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Matt harpring is a white american
player...Which means he isn't that
good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hotlantadude198</b>!
> Matt harpring is a white american
> player...Which means he isn't that
> good.


How can you say he is not good, do you even watch him play?


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

Ok you are right, is the best reason I have ever heard, Larry Bird was only a poor white american player that could not play good basketball.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Look at Shannon Anderson
> and Howard Eisley....


What about them? They were average in Utah, and they've been average in every other place in their career. Horrible example.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Well...*



> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> How can you say he is not good, do you even watch him play?


I tried a few times, but when I did...
I fell asleep......He's nothing more
than a role player. He's never been
to an allstar game...He's never averaged
20PPG....He's never been apart of 
anything other than mediocre teams..

"k you are right, is the best reason I have ever heard, Larry Bird was only a poor white american player that could not play good basketball."

He and Stockton are watch you call
flukes. Most of the others where so
far back that they aren't remembered.

We are talking about these day and
times. The only white american player
to make the allstar game the last two
years was Brad Miller and Wally S
and neither are true allstars.

Matt is just another great white
hope....We'll see if he tops 51%
shooting this year...I bet he will
not. Two hall of famers made him
look better than he really is.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Besides, being better than the Hawks
guards is nothing to brag about. None
of the Hawks guards are any good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The funny thing is your white and you believe this.

So Mike Miller, Mike Dunleavy, Chris Kaman, Wally Z, Troy Murphy and company have no chance of getting better. Why not? Should they just give up the game. I think all of them have a chance of making at least an all-star game. Dunleavy could make more than a few and if Kaman puts up any kinds of numbers he can make it too, Center isn't the best position in the NBA.


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

Ey, this was not a discussion of white or black players, was just a comparison between Stephen Jackson and Matt Harpring and the only stupid reason that I have heard is that he is white, oh my god how old are you? 

The fact is that Harpring has averaged better numbers in more seasons than Jackson and that his shooting and rebounding is better. That is my opinion and my explanation, that is not the truth of course and you can disagree, is exactly what is this, a forum.

I am not going to say that in general black people are not more athletic, I agree but athlethicism is just one of the things that must be taken into account on basketball, just one of a lot of them. Opinions like that make players like Desagana Diop to be considered at top prospects by people just because there is a lot of muscle. Is just one example and perhaps not the best one, we can think on a lot of more.

If someone at this forum can think that you are better player just because you are white or black, I will end wasting my time with that kind of people.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gurpilo</b>!
> Ey, this was not a discussion of white or black players, was just a comparison between Stephen Jackson and Matt Harpring and the only stupid reason that I have heard is that he is white, oh my god how old are you?
> 
> The fact is that Harpring has averaged better numbers in more seasons than Jackson and that his shooting and rebounding is better. That is my opinion and my explanation, that is not the truth of course and you can disagree, is exactly what is this, a forum.
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Harpring is *twice* the player Stephen Jackson is. Period.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Harpring is *twice* the player Stephen Jackson is. Period.


i totally agree
his midrange J is much more accurate (and reliable) hes way more consistent and a much better defender, plus he has experience over Jackson

and even if Jackson were equal to Harpring, AK-47 (Jazz sixth man) is way better than Chris Crawford or whoever the hell the Hawks have off the bench


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

1)Andrei is a garbage player...He has
no game other than hustle...No post
game....no jumper....no bulk....no
moves.

Wally/Miller/Dunleavy are what you
call "offense both ways" and Kaman
is another one of those tall white
stiffs.... Troy Murphy is soft.

Matt Harpring is a dork...How many
allstar games for him? How manty 20/10 seasons? 

Yeah white guys should quit playing
because all they can do is play unathletic positions like QB and
drive race cars.





> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> The funny thing is your white and you believe this.
> 
> So Mike Miller, Mike Dunleavy, Chris Kaman, Wally Z, Troy Murphy and company have no chance of getting better. Why not? Should they just give up the game. I think all of them have a chance of making at least an all-star game. Dunleavy could make more than a few and if Kaman puts up any kinds of numbers he can make it too, Center isn't the best position in the NBA.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Besides, as I said before...being better
than any of the hawks is not prize. The
hawks don't have any good players. 

Shareef is nothing more than Juwan
Howard.......JT is nothing more than
Micheal Adams....Theo is just an 8
PPG center.


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

Nowitzki is top 3 PF of the league.

Jason Kidd is the best PG of the league. Steve Nash is top 5 PG in the league. Stockton was the best PG in the league.

Stojakovic is top 5 SF of league.

Gasol is top 10 or even more PF of the league

Illgauskas and Brad Miller are top 10 Centers of the league.

Mike Miller and Mike Dunleavy will be all-stars at least once in their careers. Wally will repeat.

Can you imagine this team

Kidd, Stojakovic, Nowitzki, Gasol, Illgauskas.

All these players are white players and I repeat Harpring is more player than any of the swing players of Atlanta, black or white OK?


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Nowitzki is top 3 PF of the league.

Jason Kidd is the best PG of the league. Steve Nash is top 5 PG in the league. Stockton was the best PG in the league.

Stojakovic is top 5 SF of league.

Gasol is top 10 or even more PF of the league

Illgauskas and Brad Miller are top 10 Centers of the league.
"

When did those guys turn american?
Kidd is mixed....

Mike Miller is not an allstar...Wally
will not be an allstar again. He 
shouldn;t have been an allstar
in the first place. All he does is
score....Mike Dunleavy is a TERRIBLE
TERRIBLE defensive player and
is slow. Mike Miller is an average
starter and nothing more....He
can't do anything other than hit
a jumpshot anyway.

What kind of fan thinks Mike
will be an allstar? Who's he going
to beat out? Kobe Bryant?Ray Allen?
Are you kidding?

Wally? he's not going to beat out
all the guys that can play fowards
including the up and coming Amare
Stoudamire and Nene...Also there
is Mell Anthony who will be better
than Wally this year most likely...


Hapring had one decent player playing
next to two hof's...guess what...those
guys aren't there anymore.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Some more things...These guys are all
better than Peja

Rashard Lewis
Shawn Marion
Jamal Mashburn
Paul Pierce
Corey Maggette
Antwan Jamison

Those guys are better than Peja. Peja
is nothing but a jump shooter. A poor
defender, no so great rebounder, has
no passing game.

Pau gasol beinga top 10 PF is debatable
but I'll bet that Amare and Nene will
both be better than him in the future.

I still can't believe your other post...

Three backups like Vaughn/Jackson/
Dunleavy as starters.lol

You got serious problems. That team
would surely be the worst team to
ever play an NBA game.


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

White players means American????????

Nene and Stoudemire play PF not SF as Wally. 

Mike Miller can also play SF. Wally and Miller could not play their whole life in the west.

Seems to me that you are the stupidest basketball fan in the world. Everytime giving opinions about players and teams that you have never seen. Why don´t you begin to read other people´s posts and try to learn something?

Everybody here will do Terry-Dunleavy trade because is the chance of getting a possible star for a good player like Terry. We all know what to expect from this team with Terry, why not change that and try other thing... Dickau and Parker can develop, Diaw can play PG and Vaughn has played all year as starter at Orlando. Besides you have cap space to sign a decent player the next year while getting a hope like Dunleavy is very difficult. Everybody in the world except you can see the potential of a 6´11" SF that can shoot 3.

Jackson a backup? How in the hell can you think that a starter in a champion team is a backup? Jackson would start on 75% of the teams.

Maggete and Jamison better than Stojakovic?????

Nene or Amare better than Pau? Perhaps Amare on future, but I doubt it.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I would def. take Amare over Pau.

I would take Amare over every PF not named KG or Duncan. He has a very bright future, and attracts fans.


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

Yesterday Dunleavy

19 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 0 turnovers, 8/16 from the field, You are right a total bust.... versus your all-star Maggete.... 5/20 from the field, 4 tournovers.. :yes: 

Is only a preseason match, but you will see along the season lol...


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

I recognize, Amare has shown flashes of brightness on his first season on a playoff team, has better defense and he is a beast... althought I think that Pau has more size, better shot and more leader character. You will see Grizzleis this year, I think that can become a playoff team, if they could change Jason Williams for a decent PG...


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

Yesterday also, Stojakovic 19 points, 8 rebounds versus Lewis 20 points 8 rebounds, pretty equal don´t you think so

I forgot also Manu Ginobili 23 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists... another ****ing white player that have given Atlanta the opportunity of having a nice player on Jackson. Has become Spurs GM totally fool?

You are not more than a ****ing racist that knows nothing about basketball....


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gurpilo</b>!
> I recognize, Amare has shown flashes of brightness on his first season on a playoff team, has better defense and he is a beast... althought I think that Pau has more size, better shot and more leader character. You will see Grizzleis this year, I think that can become a playoff team, if they could change Jason Williams for a decent PG...


actually jason williams already is better than a decent pg. he had one of the best TO ratios in the league last season, which has been is #1 knock.

pau has nothing on amare. Gasol is taller, but Amare is still 6'11 with extreme muscular build. and you said about his defense but he also plays with emotion which leads to character.


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

My understanding is that Memphis fans are not pleased with his performances, he has lead the team to some loses because of his individualism and inconsistency. His shooting is really horrible...

Hubbie Brown was not very pleased with him and Knight and Watson played a lot of minutes last year. I personally like Watson´s abilities. He did some good performances last year. Could be a solid backup. There are enough players at Memphis to take the responsability on offense, they only need a good player that can defend an pass the ball.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Jason really needs to get over himself and concentrate on making his team better instead of padding his "Inside Stuff" highlight-Harlem Globetrotter stuff.

If he ever put team first, I am confident he could be one of the top points.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

It doesn't make a damn difference
where Miller and Wally play. There
is ALOT better players at both 
positions than they are.


" Vaughn has played all year as starter at Orlando."

So anybody that is thrown in the starting lineup is automatically a
starter? Are you that stupid

"Jackson a backup? How in the hell can you think that a starter in a champion team is a backup? Jackson would start on 75% of the teams."

So did Mario Eile....That doesn't mean
jack crap. If he was so great he'd done
have a contract and wouldnt be forced
to sign with this shytpick team. Go ask
around....




Seems to me that you are the stupidest basketball fan in the world. Everytime giving opinions about players and teams that you have never seen. Why don´t you begin to read other people´s posts and try to learn something?

Everybody here will do Terry-Dunleavy trade because is the chance of getting a possible star for a good player like Terry. We all know what to expect from this team with Terry, why not change that and try other thing... Dickau and Parker can develop, Diaw can play PG and Vaughn has played all year as starter at Orlando. Besides you have cap space to sign a decent player the next year while getting a hope like Dunleavy is very difficult. Everybody in the world except you can see the potential of a 6´11" SF that can shoot 3.

Jackson a backup? How in the hell can you think that a starter in a champion team is a backup? Jackson would start on 75% of the teams.

Maggete and Jamison better than Stojakovic?????

"Yesterday Dunleavy

19 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 0 turnovers, 8/16 from the field, You are right a total bust.... versus your all-star Maggete.... 5/20 from the field, 4 tournovers..

Is only a preseason match, but you will see along the"

Duncan only averages about 14PPG
and Mello is 5th in the preason in
scoring....Why don't the Spurs contact
Denver about a trade?lol

You know nothing about this game. Only an idiot would make a case for
Vaughn being a legit NBA starter..

Your defense: Well, he started for
Orlando! 

Big freakin deal I guess anyone that
has started is starter worthy? What
a [email protected] fool you are. 

Dan Dickau sucks a left nut.







> Originally posted by <b>Gurpilo</b>!
> White players means American????????
> 
> Nene and Stoudemire play PF not SF as Wally.
> ...


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Micheal Redd leads the preseason in
scoring! Kevin Garnett and Tim Duncan 
eat your hearts out! lol


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

Me considering Vaughn a starter? Where I have said that, that is the typical conclusions that you make, only confirming my predicitions of your lack of brain. The fact is that Vaughn start last season at Orlando , but is not my opinion is a fact... Another point is what I think of Vaughn...

Let´s read again.

"Dickau and Parker can develop, Diaw can play PG and Vaughn has played all year as starter at Orlando. Besides you have cap space to sign a decent player the next year.." 

Where I am saying that Vaughn is the starter?, I am saying that we have three players that could develop and become a legit starter and if nobody can do, still have Vaughn for this season that is at least something and next season sign somebody... but don´t worry if you still don´t understand I can try and make a sketch...

My preferences will go for Parker but that is a different point.

About preseason I said the same, is only preseason but Lakers don´t loss all the matches and Utah don´t win all and Garnett and Duncan make all the matches double figures, LOL...


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

Besides the difference between Jackson and Elie is that Jackson was the third scorer...

Ey, look Garnett lead again Minnesota, what a extrange preseason....


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Well, when you say"He was a starter
with Orlando last year" that kind of
points to you trying to make an arguement that he should start.

Dickau has done NOTHING but sit
with injuries. He already is slow
and his knee and ankle injuries
sure as heck doesn't help. He'll
really is nothing more than Vaughn
himself. I don't give a crap about
what somebody done in college...
Ed Gray was a good scorer in
college...where is he now? I know
you didn't say anything, but people
also fill the need to try and point
to Dan's college career as a reason
he will be a sucess in the NBA.

There is a reason Smush Parker
can't catch on. It's because he
can't run an offense and his shot
is mediocre. Hell, the Hawks are
BARELY even playing him. You
want to kno why? because he
will not make the team.



> Originally posted by <b>Gurpilo</b>!
> Me considering Vaughn a starter? Where I have said that, that is the typical conclusions that you make, only confirming my predicitions of your lack of brain. The fact is that Vaughn start last season at Orlando , but is not my opinion is a fact... Another point is what I think of Vaughn...
> 
> Let´s read again.
> ...


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

There is no difference....The only thing
they are good for his hitting open shots
off Tim Duncan double teams....Same
deal.....The Spurs got Jax replaced 
rather easy.




> Originally posted by <b>Gurpilo</b>!
> Besides the difference between Jackson and Elie is that Jackson was the third scorer...
> 
> Ey, look Garnett lead again Minnesota, what a extrange preseason....


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

Dickau has some good things, shot, vision.. althought is undersized and a bit slow and no defense. He is not going to be the next Stockton or Nash, but some players like him have became important in the league... why not try? If does not work just throw and get free one spot in the team

Parker is ahtletic has size an court vision althought I think you are right and he will not make the team, he did not play so bad last season with Cavaliers and started some games with some good performances, at least I think they should give him a chance in the preseason...

Diaw if solves the problem of tournovers could be an alternative, offers possibility of playing low post game versus other PGs. He has vision, good passing can rebound and is a good defender, also has played that position in Europe, althought his skills are not exactly of a PG...

All of them offer an alternative if Terry is traded for another player that would be an improvement on the team...


----------

